# Layitlow 2012 online show???



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

whats up layitlow fam well as a few of you guys know ive been out of the scene for a little and wont be able to show for awhile. so who is down for another online show? i know its hard for others out there also so let kick this one off


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

How does this online show work ???


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Trophys........


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

first we find a volenteer to judge and then we set a date and dead line to submit pics of your bike and they go from there. and as for trophys. it being a free online show there will be none. but its a great chance to compete with the best from all for corners


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

im down even thou i my trike aint ass bad as da one over in da west coast or down south...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

That's cool sounds like good ideal I'm down for this online show


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

LATIN LUXURY B/C is down this sounds like a good way for other people to get recognition for there bikes TTT!!!!!!!!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wat no trophies....lol ok I'm down for a lil fun on line ......


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Latins finest bike club will b here posting pics.......Ttt


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

I volenteer to judge if not I will put my bike in. either way I'm down.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Jea


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

WHEN??


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

How about pedal cars


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

I'll bring the models. :tongue:


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Viejito I.E will be on thise forsure...VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Viejito I.E will be on thise forsure...VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE


ohhh watcha Viejitos in the house.
Represent! 
i was from Viejitos San Bernardino.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

man i member when i started the online show along time ago its been a wile we had one ......

all you gota do is post a pic of ur bike and the following info

bike name 
class
club 
city


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> man i member when i started the online show along time ago its been a wile we had one ......
> 
> all you gota do is post a pic of ur bike and the following info
> 
> ...


whats up mikey lets get this one started


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> ohhh watcha Viejitos in the house.
> Represent!
> i was from Viejitos San Bernardino.


tigth bearly got my plaque a month ago some like that nd am rep it till the end..


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

lets do it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Sooooo when do we post pics lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

sugar rush

semi custom

SocioS bc

Sacramento Ca.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Sooooo when do we post pics lol


kick it off. just add your name,club,catergorie of bike and club affil.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

I will be the judge and a fair judge..bikes being judged on bike only no displays...?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

GT EDITION*

Own: Paul jr*
Club: GOODTIMES*
Class: semi*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Pirate Treasure

Own: Paul jr*
Club: GOODTIMES*
Class: semi*


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

AZUCAR MORENA

MILD 

LATIN LUXURY B.C.

MORENO VALLEY CA.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

LATIN LUXURY DUB said:


> AZUCAR MORENA
> 
> MILD
> 
> ...


That a clean ass bike brother but ur bike semi


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

LATIN LUXURY DUB said:


> AZUCAR MORENA
> 
> MILD
> 
> ...


Yes sir this bike is a semi class bike...


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

SUPER MARIO BROS.

MILD 

LATIN LUXURY B.C.

MORENO VALLEY CA.


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That a clean ass bike brother but ur bike semi


THANKS BRO THATS MY DAUGHTERS BIKE


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

Green With Envy
Semi custom trickle 
GOOD TIMES VENTURA CO.


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

Enemy And Target
FULL Customs trickle
GOOD TIMES VENTURA CO.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Unnamed 
Radical 
Mighty Zulu Kings / Universal Zulu Nation


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Name: Silver Bullet
Category: Street
Club: N/A


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

LATIN LUXURY DUB said:


> SUPER MARIO BROS.
> 
> MILD
> 
> ...


This bike is a semi class


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Kiloz said:


> Unnamed
> Radical
> Mighty Zulu Kings / Universal Zulu Nation


Radical how do you figure this is a street bike


----------



## OCStretchedRatrod714 (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm probably the only white boy on here but these are my rides.. stretched cruiser im doing a few things to it..


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

OCStretchedRatrod714 said:


> I'm probably the only white boy on here but these are my rides.. stretched cruiser im doing a few things to it..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 468732


:thumbsup:



























DRAGON HEART

RADICAL

PHOENIX KUSTOMS BC

KINGMAN AZ


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TOUCH OF CLASS

FULL CUSTOM

PHOENIX KUSTOMS BC

KINGMAN AZ


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

CLOUD NINE

SEMI

PHOENIX KUSTOMS BC

KINGMAN AZ


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> CLOUD NINE
> 
> SEMI
> 
> ...


Latins finest bike club.....Aztec dreams!!!!! Trike semi


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Looking good Carnales!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

dreamer1 said:


> Latins finest bike club.....Aztec dreams!!!!! Trike semi


That's a bad ass trike, but it would fall under the mild class. :thumbsup:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> That's a bad ass trike, but it would fall under the mild class. :thumbsup:


Orale carnal.....new to this thought it was but its all good..... Firmez


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Kiloz said:


> Unnamed
> Radical
> Mighty Zulu Kings / Universal Zulu Nation


ur bike is really a street bro


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Passionite63 YUR NOT THE ONLY WHITE BOY ON THE STREET. ILL POST YUP LATINS FINEST BC RIDES WHEN I GET HOME.TTMFT


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

dreamer1 said:


> Latins finest bike club.....Aztec dreams!!!!! Trike semi


THAT RIDE IS CLEAN!!!!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

INKEDUP said:


> THAT RIDE IS CLEAN!!!!


Thanks carnal I still got a few things to add........


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

dreamer1 said:


> Thanks carnal I still got a few things to add........


where did u get the trike kit at?


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

I trade it for another trike I had....for the trike kit,steering wheel,handle bars n 200 more carnal....so far I'm the only 1 wit a twisted trike carnal i haven't seen nobody else ...


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

Simple But Clean
Street 
_Solo
_Dallas,Texas


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

Royal Dreams
Mild(IThink)
Solo
Dallas,Texas


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TooThrowed_214 said:


> View attachment 468971
> 
> 
> Royal Dreams
> ...


I can't see it on my phone really but what is that behind ur bike


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Keep posting pics......who's the judge...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

dreamer1 said:


> Orale carnal.....new to this thought it was but its all good..... Firmez


All good homie, we learn something new every day.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Passionite63 YUR NOT THE ONLY WHITE BOY ON THE STREET. ILL POST YUP LATINS FINEST BC RIDES WHEN I GET HOME.TTMFT


Lol i knew that bro, was showing the homie on the other page that hes not alone on lil.


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

They should do atleast sum free posters for the winners wens da deadline for the pics


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> All good homie, we learn something new every day.


Simon homie.......


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

Mild
Good Times
Ventura county


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

Street
Good Times
Ventura county


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Piranas way
full custom
uniques pedal club


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Lorena (8)
The First Temptation
1981 Schwinn Lil Chic
Street
UnifieD San Antonio


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

ok guys i was thinking the dead line will be may 5.. so lets get those pics in! also we need to get a judge. i was thinking since we have a few volenteers maybe we can take a vote?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

I choose oneofkind or pedalscraper for judge


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I choose oneofkind or pedalscraper for judge


:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

good topic


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

good topic


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

ONEOFAKIND FOR JUDGING!...


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Schwinn1966 for judge


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I can't see it on my phone really but what is that behind ur bike



Speaker Box Homie


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)




----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)




----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)




----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Tee"s_77LTD said:


>


THOSE TWO R CLEAN HOMIE!...R THEY URS?


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

1st love 
16" street
Valley Cruiser bike club Cen Cal


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

​MY NINO MALOW TRIKE
bike name : NiNO mALoW
class: Mild
club : sTrEEt NaTionZ
city : mArYlAnD WaShINgtON d.C


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

mr.casper said:


> View attachment 469373
> View attachment 469374
> View attachment 469375
> View attachment 469376
> ...


Ur trike is semi or full. But I think it's full with mod under ur tank I could be wrong


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

Bike Name: Heart Breaker
Class: Semi
Club: OLDIES
City: San Fernando C.A


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Ur trike is semi or full. But I think it's full with mod under ur tank I could be wrong


OK THANKS CUZ U KNOW OVER HERE AINT MANY CLASSES/CATEGORIES OR NOT TO MANY LOWRIDER BIKES


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

mr.casper said:


> OK THANKS CUZ U KNOW OVER HERE AINT MANY CLASSES/CATEGORIES OR NOT TO MANY LOWRIDER BIKES


Damn that sucks brother how many bikes will show up to a show ??


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Damn that sucks brother how many bikes will show up to a show ??


DA ONLY BIG SHOW THERE WAS AROUND NOT HAPPENING THIS YEAR AND THATS 5 HRS AWAY FROM ME IN NORTH CAROLINA... LAST YEAR 18 BIKES SHOWED AND I TOOK 1ST PLACE IN ONE CATEGORIE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Damn that crazy u need to move to Cali lol jk but that cool ur trike clean ... I like the imposter on ur trike its tight


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

"HELLBOY"
Sacramento, Ca.

12" RADICAL

N/A


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Damn that crazy u need to move to Cali lol jk but that cool ur trike clean ... I like the imposter on ur trike its tight


ONE DAY ILL GO DOWN THERE MAYBE WHEN I WIN DA LOTTERY LOL THANKS


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Looking good Carnales


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Ur trike is semi or full. But I think it's full with mod under ur tank I could be wrong


Yes sir it would be or I should say it is a full custom trike..


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

oneofakind said:


> Yes sir it would be or I should say it is a full custom trike..


SO ITS FULL COSTUM I GUESS I GOT HANDELBARS ON IT WAY THIS WEEK FROM JAGSTER


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

WIDOW-MAKER
YUCAIPA,CA
LATINS FINEST IE BC
STREET CATAGORIE


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ANGLES 4 LIFE
MORRENO VALLEY,CA
LATINS FINEST IE BC
STREET


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TAPOUT
LATINS FINEST IE BC
MORENO VALLEY,CA
STREET CLASS


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

PURPLE DICE
LATINS FINEST BC
POMONA,CA
STREET CLASS


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

CHALE
LATINS FINEST IE BC
SAN BERNARDINO,CA
CUSTOM CATAGORY


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

PURPLE HAZE
LATINS FINEST IE BC
YUCAIPA,CA
SEMI/CUSTOM


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

AZTEC DREAMZ
LATINS FINEST OC BC
ORANGE COUNTY
MILD TRIKE


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

mr.casper said:


> DA ONLY BIG SHOW THERE WAS AROUND NOT HAPPENING THIS YEAR AND THATS 5 HRS AWAY FROM ME IN NORTH CAROLINA... LAST YEAR 18 BIKES SHOWED AND I TOOK 1ST PLACE IN ONE CATEGORIE.


:boink: Yea I planed on making it to that show also before I heard is was not happening.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

RaiderSequal
Street
ELITE Bc 
Modesto Ca


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

Tee"s_77LTD said:


>


 The Blue Ones Mine and the Pic Ones My Cousins


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

Kiloz said:


> :boink: Yea I planed on making it to that show also before I heard is was not happening.


2013 IS COMING BACK I KNOW


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> PURPLE HAZE
> LATINS FINEST IE BC
> YUCAIPA,CA
> SEMI/CUSTOM
> ...


FULL CUSTOM


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

mr.casper said:


> 2013 IS COMING BACK I KNOW


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz (Nov 24, 2010)

*TWIZZLER*


































BIKE: TWIZZLER
CLASS: STREET
CLUB: HUSTLERZ DREAMZ
FROM: P.G. COUNTY, MARYLAND


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz (Nov 24, 2010)

*LOWLA*


























BIKE: LOWLA
CLASS: STREET
CLUB: HUSTLERZ DREAMZ
FROM: P.G. COUNTY, MARYLAND


----------



## Bad Boy (Oct 8, 2010)

http://tinypic.com/r/o01oxf/5

Bike: 
Class: STREET
Club: Lowrider Style 
From: Indonesia - Asia


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

my 12'' radical under constructon

childhood dreams bc


----------



## Los Castillo's (Jul 30, 2011)

"Joker's Rage"
Boulevard Aces
Dallas Tx.
Semi custom


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

16" street topdogs bc


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

16" semi topdogs bc


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bad Boy said:


> http://tinypic.com/r/o01oxf/5
> 
> Bike:
> Class: STREET
> ...


Nice ride carnal....


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

"DARKNESS"
True Classics
Semi
Ft Worth Texas










:nicoderm:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

A lot of nice bikes being posted! Much respect to all my lowriders!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Kiloz said:


> A lot of nice bikes being posted! Much respect to all my lowriders!


X2 good luck to all of u


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz (Nov 24, 2010)

Kiloz said:


> A lot of nice bikes being posted! Much respect to all my lowriders!


:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Kiloz said:


> A lot of nice bikes being posted! Much respect to all my lowriders!


X64. Great job to all the builders! Keep it up!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

there some realy nice bikes in here


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> there some realy nice bikes in here


X916


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Represent that plaque man.
I give much respect to Viejitos I.E. for throwing it down at every show.


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Represent that plaque man.
> I give much respect to Viejitos I.E. for throwing it down at every show.


do me a favor homes let me sent you some of the bikes I want in here my computer dont work no more and I cant I upload pics with my phone...


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Dan tryna post a bike but can't post frm home be homies wana help a brotha out by posting for mi


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> do me a favor homes let me sent you some of the bikes I want in here my computer dont work no more and I cant I upload pics with my phone...


yea man. Send them pics!


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Dan tryna post a bike but can't post frm home be homies wana help a brotha out by posting for mi


SEND ME THE PICS HOMIE ILL POST EM UP FOR U


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

INKEDUP said:


> SEND ME THE PICS HOMIE ILL POST EM UP FOR U


Pm sent bro


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

LA PRIMERA
STREET
ROLLERZ ONLY
KENTUCKY


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY said:


> LA PRIMERA
> STREET
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> KENTUCKY


FULL CUSTOM HOMIE


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> yea man. Send them pics!


Pm me your number or email and ill send them from my phone

Gracias homie


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Name: fairy spell
Catagory: full
Club: thee impressions
Place: Fresno ca.


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Name: schwinnpala
Catagory: 16" street trike
Club: thee impressions
Place: Fresno ca.


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Name: hood mober
Category: traditional street
Club: thee impressions
Place: Fresno ca.


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Name: killer whale
Category: 26" street
Club: thee impressions
Place: Fresno ca.


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Pm sent bro


here u go homie







"PURPLE HAZE"
no affiliation
16" MILD CUSTOM


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Name: Purple Riena
Category: 16' street
Club: TOPDOGS B.C.-Fresno CA.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Name: RoadRunner
Category: 20' semi
Club: TOPDOGS B.C.-Fresno CA


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Name: Lil Maldito
Category: 16' semi
Club: TOPDOGS B.C.-Fresno Ca


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Name: Doggystyle
Category: 16 street
Club: TOPDOGS B.C.-Fresno CA


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Name: Lil Flirt
Category: 20' street
Club: TOPDOGS B.C.-Fresno CA


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Name: Lil Ants Trike
Category: 20' semi trike
Club: TOPDOGS B.C.-Fresno CA


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Name: OG STATUS
Category: 26' street trike
Club: TOPDOGS B.C.-Fresno CA


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

INKEDUP said:


> here u go homie
> View attachment 471224
> 
> "PURPLE HAZE"
> ...


Tnx bro really apriciate it


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Found a way too upload pix 
Orange crush 
16" street custom 
No club affiliation


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

RAIDERSEQUAL said:


> RaiderSequal
> Street
> ELITE Bc
> Modesto Ca


Mild


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Mild


Sorry Matt...this is a street bike its a removable tank..top 3 20' street ever built..my opinion...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Tnx bro really apriciate it


NO PROBLEM BRO


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> Sorry Matt...this is a street bike its a removable tank..top 3 20' street ever built..my opinion...


Wat are ur other top 2 bro


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Wat are ur other top 2 bro


Schwinn or lose-2010,2011 20' street champ
Lil Flirt- not just cuz he's in my club if you see it covers a lot of the point system...all three of these bikes...detail.detail..detail...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Schwinn or lose...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Lil Flirt...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Raiders Sequal...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

In my opinion if you want to be at the top of the 20' street class study these 3 bikes you have to go threw them to get there....


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Look out for this one with a few changes and some small detailing he could be a contender...


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

oneofakind said:


> In my opinion if you want to be at the top of the 20' street class study these 3 bikes you have to go threw them to get there....


They guy who did a lot of work on Raider Sequel also has a big part in building Stone's Honor Roll Street Trike.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Stone's Honor Roll
20" street trike
USO San Jose


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

oneofakind said:


> In my opinion if you want to be at the top of the 20' street class study these 3 bikes you have to go threw them to get there....


They guy who did a lot of work on Raider Sequel also has a big part in building Stone's Honor Roll Street Trike.


----------



## Ehecatl (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice bike


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Clown Confusion 
Mild 
SocioS B.C


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> In my opinion if you want to be at the top of the 20' street class study these 3 bikes you have to go threw them to get there....


:boink:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

DVS said:


> Stone's Honor Roll
> 20" street trike
> USO San Jose


Honor Roll set the bar real high for all you street trike builders...detail detail detail.. !


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> Clown Confusion
> Mild
> SocioS B.C


One of the baddest Mild customs EVER built...!


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> Schwinn or lose-2010,2011 20' street champ
> Lil Flirt- not just cuz he's in my club if you see it covers a lot of the point system...all three of these bikes...detail.detail..detail...


Your rite bro there the top street


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Here's a LRM score card to place or even compete with the big boys you have to try and cover and get as many points as possible ( street categories frame mods aren't judged in street)... In each area...


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

ok guys looks like theres alot of bad ass bikes competing. but we still need a judge.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

oneofakind said:


> Schwinn or lose...


Close up pics of the handle bars and Forks please! :nicoderm:


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> Here's a LRM score card to place or even compete with the big boys you have to try and cover and get as many points as possible ( street categories frame mods aren't judged in street)... In each area...


By wheels n tires they mean kustom ones bro


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> By wheels n tires they mean kustom ones bro


No matter what wheels you have clean em stripe em you still get judged


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

CRUEL & UNUSUAL PUNISHMENT
FULL CUSTOM
ONDA WEST TX
PECOS TX


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

SORRY DIDNT HAVE ANY PICS!!!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

Whos the judge???


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> Here's a LRM score


An its not as easy as everyone thinks to max out on any of the points... Not even full custome stand out one off parts such as mine score super high...... 
Though I am thinking of building a street frame myself


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

So is this comp for Newer bikes or can an Older Bike compete that still looks like it did when it first came out?


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

oneofakind said:


> Honor Roll set the bar real high for all you street trike builders...detail detail detail.. !


Thanks we still have a few more things coming for Vegas next year.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Richiecool69elka said:


> So is this comp for Newer bikes or can an Older Bike compete that still looks like it did when it first came out?


Post it up brotha all bikes welcome...


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> Post it up brotha all bikes welcome...


Thanks Bro.Will Do.Let Me know what Category.


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Is Gold plating allowed in the street category? As far as engraved parts with two tone plating, or just a few accent pieces being gold plated?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT FRESH LOOK TO THE LOWRIDER EVENT SHOWS.


mr.widow-maker said:


> WIDOW-MAKER
> YUCAIPA,CA
> LATINS FINEST IE BC
> STREET CATAGORIE
> ...


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

SINCE IM NOT GONNA COMPETE WITH MY TRIKE...IM DOWN TO BE THE JUDGE!


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

should have 2 judges and the average the scores


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

ClassicPlayer said:


> Is Gold plating allowed in the street category? As far as engraved parts with two tone plating, or just a few accent pieces being gold plated?


The only thing not allowed in street is body mods...


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Who's the judge....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Judge?


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

ViejitoS Bike Club I.E.

Street









Semi
Lil Payasa
















Semi









Full








Semi









* Guy riding the buggy, whatever it is. :facepalm:


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

kajumbo said:


> should have 2 judges and the average the scores


SOUNDS ABOUT RIGHT....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

A big thanks to calilifestyle for doing us thise favor of uploading ur VIEJITOS BIKES in here thank you ones again...now were really IN THE HOUSE


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> ViejitoS Bike Club I.E.
> 
> Street
> 
> ...


I seen the buggy or watever the shit is but can carry some weight.....lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

The buggy is from TRAFFIC SOCAL


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

HERES OURS '' MIDNIGHT MIRAGE II'' SEMI CUSTOM




















''LOUIS SWAG'' MILD CUSTOM













12'' TRIKE LIL SUPERTRIKE


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

T4's PIXIE
Thomas IV
1972 Schwinn pixie 
street trike
GOODTIMES


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

lesstime said:


> View attachment 472368
> View attachment 472369
> View attachment 472370
> 
> ...


 those murals are on my uncle Jr 64 of the girl and the skull ???


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

lesstime said:


> View attachment 472368
> View attachment 472369
> View attachment 472370
> 
> ...


Dammmmmm can u ride it.....


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

WHOS JUDGE


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Tee"s_77LTD said:


> those murals are on my uncle Jr 64 of the girl and the skull ???


not sure just some i found to make a collage 



dreamer1 said:


> Dammmmmm can u ride it.....


yes i have and the owner my son has rid it , full rideable with air ride and stereo and TV working


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

lesstime said:


> not sure just some i found to make a collage
> 
> yes i have and the owner my son has rid it , full rideable with air ride and stereo and TV working


:thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

TTT


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Ttmft


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

lesstime said:


> not sure just some i found to make a collage
> 
> yes i have and the owner my son has rid it , full rideable with air ride and stereo and TV working


Orale looking good carnal


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

im supprised no one has steped up to judge


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> im supprised no one has steped up to judge


Exclude my bike and Im down to judge with someone else.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

GOODTIMES 
Lil shit
Mia Sanchez 
Special interest


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

CE 707 said:


> im supprised no one has steped up to judge


IM DOWN


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GOODTIMES
> Lil shit
> Mia Sanchez
> Special interest


thats tight good luck from one sanchez to another lol


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> im supprised no one has steped up to judge


ONEOFAKIND was going to but all his club is in it now lol soooooooooo I dunno aint this over bby the weekend anyways..

Alot of amazing bikes everyone has built hope to see some of your bikes this season.in person


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Watch this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXC18w3Js9E&feature=plcp









Slippin' into Darkness
Radical Trike
None
Sacramento, Ca


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

96tein said:


> ONEOFAKIND was going to but all his club is in it now lol soooooooooo I dunno aint this over bby the weekend anyways..
> 
> Alot of amazing bikes everyone has built hope to see some of your bikes this season.in person


gilly sent me a pm asking me to do it but it would be hard to from my phone cuz i aint got a computer right now whens the show over


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

well the homie kilo stepped up and will be judging the online show. so lets get those entrys in! saturday is the last day


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

MR.559 said:


> well the homie kilo stepped up and will be judging the online show. so lets get those entrys in! saturday is the last day


Hope i can post the pics


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

MR.559 said:


> well the homie kilo stepped up and will be judging the online show. so lets get those entrys in! saturday is the last day


again sorry bout that bro, didnt think so many people would of posted and I really don't have the time... good luck everyone


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

Fallen Angel
20'' full custom
Los Angeles,CA


----------



## texastrike (Oct 6, 2007)

Catastrophic jester 
Rene Valdez
20" full 
LEGIONS


----------



## DVNRDGRS (Aug 11, 2007)

All screwed up
Devon Rodgers
20 semi 
http://s1249.photobucket.com/albums/hh511/wulf-d/


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

SO TODAY IS THE LAST DAY ??


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

texastrike said:


> Catastrophic jester
> Rene Valdez
> 20" full
> LEGIONS


 isnt this radical?


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> SO TODAY IS THE LAST DAY ??


Posting this for childhood dreams SALINAS 12"


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> isnt this radical?


FULL CUTSOM...IT HAS 4 MODS ONLY I THINK


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

I think it has 6
tank
removed seat post
rear wing
replaced down post
capped behind seat
capped behind crank houseing?


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> I think it has 6
> tank
> removed seat post
> rear wing
> ...



tank- 1 mod
rear skirt-1 mod
crazy down tube-1 mod
each end of seat post capped- half a mod each

its full, 5 mods or more is a radical


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> I think it has 6
> tank
> removed seat post
> rear wing
> ...


REMOVED SEAT POST COUNTS AS 1/2 BEHIND SEAT 1/2 AND BEHIND CRANK1/2...SO IT MAKES 41/2...STILL FULL CUSTOM...OVER 5 IS RADICAL


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

INKEDUP said:


> FULL CUTSOM...IT HAS 4 MODS ONLY I THINK


Tank
Down tube
Rear skirts
Seat post 
Half point behind seat post
As well as behind bottom bracket make it one mod


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

96tein said:


> Tank
> Down tube
> Rear skirts
> Seat post
> ...


IT DOESNT HAVE A SEAT POST!!!!!!!!! COUNTS AS 1/2


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

azteca de oro said:


> View attachment 475760


:thumbsup:


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

I didnt know it meant 5 or more major mods,, sorry


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Can someone tell Me how to post bigger pics? They seem to wanna come out small.Thanks


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

DREAMCATCHER
Full
No Club
Fontana,Ca


----------



## texastrike (Oct 6, 2007)

it only hase 4 mods behind the crank its not capped off


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

Dallas,Texas
Dallas Finest 
Envyuz Car Bike Club Dallas Texas


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Richiecool69elka said:


> DREAMCATCHER
> Full
> No Club
> Fontana,Ca
> ...


This bike is still bad ass..damn.....!


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

A lot of nice last minute stuff, only a few more hours!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LATINS FINEST OC BC
STREET CLASS TRIKE
ABRAHAM


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> This bike is still bad ass..damn.....!


Thanks Bro,My Daughter wants to bring it back out.Thinking of doing a few things to it or just doing a trike for her.


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

"LOST TREASURE"
SPECIAL INTEREST
VIEJITOS (OXNARD)


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

So who won


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> So who won


x916..
Better yet who is judging.?


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Gaby:^^^^^^if only I knew how I'd do it


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> DREAMCATCHER
> Full
> No Club
> Fontana,Ca
> ...


Who ever is the judge-Remember this bike was bulit back in the days.. All the twisted parts are hand made... The rims are OG MADE BY WARREN.. SO ARE NO CHINA PARTS ON THE BIKE..... Just putting it out there..


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

96tein said:


> x916..
> Better yet who is judging.?


KILOZ is Judging.Its on the page before this one.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

78mc said:


> Who ever is the judge-Remember this bike was bulit back in the days.. All the twisted parts are hand made... The rims are OG MADE BY WARREN.. SO ARE NO CHINA PARTS ON THE BIKE..... Just putting it out there..


Thanks Bro...:thumbsup:


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

78mc said:


> Who ever is the judge-Remember this bike was bulit back in the days.. All the twisted parts are hand made... The rims are OG MADE BY WARREN.. SO ARE NO CHINA PARTS ON THE BIKE..... Just putting it out there..


Same with my bike only china part is my Mp3 player... Everything else is cut/bent/twisted by hand... my accessorries an o.g. A.S. Bolts are the only thing not custome..... =)


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

96tein said:


> Same with my bike only china part is my Mp3 player... Everything else is cut/bent/twisted by hand... my accessorries an o.g. A.S. Bolts are the only thing not custome..... =)


guess u got sum custom made tires Kevin . lmao I woulda said something bout the tubes but I don't see and valves coming out the rim....
SICK ASS BIKE BRO


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

kajumbo said:


> guess u got sum custom made tires Kevin . lmao I woulda said something bout the tubes but I don't see and valves coming out the rim....
> SICK ASS BIKE BRO


hahaha yeah the tires are made in u.s.a. Not china an tubes nope nada i am tubless... Never gotta worry about a flat. =)


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

78mc said:


> Who ever is the judge-Remember this bike was bulit back in the days.. All the twisted parts are hand made... The rims are OG MADE BY WARREN.. SO ARE NO CHINA PARTS ON THE BIKE..... Just putting it out there..


& Hell Boy..


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

STREET CLASS 16 inch. 

1. Doggystyle








2.Purple Riena








3.1st love


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Street class 20 inch ( I actually had to get help between the first two from Matt Lugo and TooThrowed Thanks)
1. Schwinn or lose








2. Raiders Sequal








3. Lil Flirt


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

It's going to take me a while to judge the rest because there is a lot in the next few classes, but it all will be done today! Also if there are any questions or comments about my judging feel free to message me.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Kiloz said:


> It's going to take me a while to judge the rest because there is a lot in the next few classes, but it all will be done today! Also if there are any questions or comments about my judging feel free to message me.


Lookin good so far g.... I was leaning towards quite a few of the same pics.


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Special entries or 12" bikes should be next


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Kiloz said:


> STREET CLASS 16 inch.
> 
> 1. Doggystyle
> 
> ...


Oh wow was very surprise the we even placed I'm very honored. Thanks guys. 1st love 3rd place 16" street.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Pedal Cars 

1. Piranas way


















12 inch bicycles

1.HELLBOY








2.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

say wat u kidding me


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

26 inch bicycles
1. killer whale








2.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

20 inch mild
1.Clown Confusion 









2. Juan GT Reyes








3.LOUIS SWAG


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Kiloz said:


> Street class 20 inch ( I actually had to get help between the first two from Matt Lugo and TooThrowed Thanks)
> 1. Schwinn or lose
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmm. Schwinn or Lose is a bad bike but Raider Sequel has wireless control air ride and audio.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

16 inch Semi

1. Lil Maldito








2.PURPLE HAZE


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

Kiloz said:


> 20 inch mild
> 1.Clown Confusion
> 
> 
> ...


Wow thanks


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Wow thanks



CONGRATULATION:thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

DVS said:


> Hmmmm. Schwinn or Lose is a bad bike but Raider Sequel has wireless control air ride and audio.


They dont know nothin about thattt Its all good tho, most of the shit on my bike that kept me winning isnt visible in pictures anyways, its the details that count. But idkkk, Schwinn or loose is BADDDDD!

Makes no difference to me, good show!:thumbsup:


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Kiloz said:


> 16 inch Semi
> 
> 1. Lil Maldito
> 
> ...


Sick homies bike placed


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Still waiting on trikes


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

So did the pedal car get ffirst an i got second or we both first.. Cause i only see the two pics an i have a 2 under my pic..? Just wondering =)


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

dreamer1 said:


> Still waiting on trikes


Sorry its coming, I am on Semi 20 inch now, Im getting some feed back from my homie Matt once again because this is another hard one.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

20 inch semi 

1. sugar rush








2. GT EDITION








3. RoadRunner


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

96tein said:


> So did the pedal car get ffirst an i got second or we both first.. Cause i only see the two pics an i have a 2 under my pic..? Just wondering =)


NO sorry for the confusion Pedal car places 1st in the pedal car class there is a number one by it 
and then there were only two 12 inch bicycles and Hell Boy is the first place winner, there is a number one on top of it also. Sorry once again.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Kiloz said:


> 20 inch semi
> 
> 1. sugar rush
> 
> ...


Wow I placed..sugar rush and gtedition bad ads and both owners cool as hell much respect...!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

20 INCH STREET CATAGORY??? DID U GET THIS BIKE















Kiloz said:


> It's going to take me a while to judge the rest because there is a lot in the next few classes, but it all will be done today! Also if there are any questions or comments about my judging feel free to message me.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

This was hard because the first two do not have quality photos of the full bike but from what I can tell this is the order, if other wise please message me and I can change. 


1. CRUEL & UNUSUAL PUNISHMENT








2. Catastrophic jester 









3. fairy spell









4. DREAMCATCHER









^ I know there should only be three but the forth bike is way to clean to not get any love.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

mr.widow-maker said:


> 20 INCH STREET CATAGORY??? DID U GET THIS BIKE
> View attachment 476391
> 
> View attachment 476392


I'm sure he did..even tho your bike clean it has a ling way to go to compete with the top 3...!...no disrespect homie...keep up the good work...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

THE REST OF MY PARTS R STILL IN THE SHOP GETTING DONE. VEGAS 2012 IS GOING TO HAVE LOTS OF COMPETITION FOR STREET


oneofakind said:


> I'm sure he did..even tho your bike clean it has a ling way to go to compete with the top 3...!...no disrespect homie...keep up the good work...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Kiloz said:


> This was hard because the first two do not have quality photos of the full bike but from what I can tell this is the order, if other wise please message me and I can change.
> 
> 
> 1. CRUEL & UNUSUAL PUNISHMENT
> ...


First is tough but either way you can't go wrong....!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

mr.widow-maker said:


> THE REST OF MY PARTS R STILL IN THE SHOP GETTING DONE. VEGAS 2012 IS GOING TO HAVE LOTS OF COMPETITION FOR STREET


Sounds good homie keep pushing..it takes a lot of patience and a lot of money to be on top well on your way...!


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> 20 INCH STREET CATAGORY??? DID U GET THIS BIKE
> View attachment 476391
> 
> View attachment 476392


Yes I seen it and believe me you were tied at 3rd and as you can see I had to even get help for that class form an OG. We just felt Lil Flirt just had that edge over it, I mean if anyone disagrees we can talk it out over a message, the people are more then welcome to vote which bike deserves 3rd place.


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Gaby: maybe we should have a people choice one ? do a poll n junk tally up scores


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

lilmikew86 said:


> Gaby: maybe we should have a people choice one ? do a poll n junk tally up scores


X916......
I agree with gaby a poll would be sweet if that is possible..... Be an online version of best of show in a way only we the people vote..


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Radical 20 inch

1. DRAGON HEART









2. Fallen Angel


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

lilmikew86 said:


> Gaby: maybe we should have a people choice one ? do a poll n junk tally up scores


So im not doing a good job so far? :uh:


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Kiloz said:


> So im not doing a good job so far? :uh:


Yeaa u r homie but they shudd just make da one pppls choice well it's up too u ur the judge


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

O YEA NIGHT VISION








Kiloz said:


> Yes I seen it and believe me you were tied at 3rd and as you can see I had to even get help for that class form an OG. We just felt Lil Flirt just had that edge over it, I mean if anyone disagrees we can talk it out over a message, the people are more then welcome to vote which bike deserves 3rd place.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ur doing a good job homie people think its easy to jugde but its not ...plus its just a online show that i started years ago just for fun so do ur thing homie like i always say u cant judge base on looks its all about the detial...


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Clown Confusion said:


> ur doing a good job homie people think its easy to jugde but its not ...plus its just a online show that i started years ago just for fun so do ur thing homie like i always say u cant judge base on looks its all about the detial...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Kiloz said:


> So im not doing a good job so far? :uh:


Thats not what she is saying g...
What she means is after all is said an done there should be a poll out of the top ranking bikes to which the members on here can place a vote for the best of show/peoples choice...
They used to have a vote box at hot rod dhows, it interacts everyone that way..
Keep doin what you are doing but just a possible fun suggestion for an overall best of spot... An who knows maybe the mods of the site can have it up for the year or whatever on the home page like how they do with the cars now an then.... See what i mean. 
Either top bikes from each class


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

An pedal cars or just vote out of 1st place winners.... Dont matter..


----------



## chale63 (Feb 5, 2012)

widow maker TTT


Kiloz said:


> Yes I seen it and believe me you were tied at 3rd and as you can see I had to even get help for that class form an OG. We just felt Lil Flirt just had that edge over it, I mean if anyone disagrees we can talk it out over a message, the people are more then welcome to vote which bike deserves 3rd place.


----------



## Mr Jigsaw (Mar 2, 2012)

i would like to enter my ramfla


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

12 inch trikes 


1. LOST TREASURE








2. LIL SUPERTRIKE










3. Lil shit


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

96tein said:


> Thats not what she is saying g...
> What she means is after all is said an done there should be a poll out of the top ranking bikes to which the members on here can place a vote for the best of show/peoples choice...
> They used to have a vote box at hot rod dhows, it interacts everyone that way..
> Keep doin what you are doing but just a possible fun suggestion for an overall best of spot... An who knows maybe the mods of the site can have it up for the year or whatever on the home page like how they do with the cars now an then.... See what i mean.
> Either top bikes from each class



:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

WIDOW MAKER ALL THE WAYY


Kiloz said:


> Yes I seen it and believe me you were tied at 3rd and as you can see I had to even get help for that class form an OG. We just felt Lil Flirt just had that edge over it, I mean if anyone disagrees we can talk it out over a message, the people are more then welcome to vote which bike deserves 3rd place.


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Gaby: no you're doing a great job i just meant we should also have a people choice


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah at least we toke first in 12" trikes nd if am not mistaken the 2nd placs trike is from ViejitoS too...man should've uploaded tha bike that belongs to crazzy george's daugther


Kiloz said:


> 12 inch trikes
> 
> 
> 1. LOST TREASURE
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

THATS A KLEAN BIKE


Socal#13 said:


> Yeah at least we toke first in 12" trikes nd if am not mistaken the 2nd placs trike is from ViejitoS too...man should've uploaded tha bike that belongs to crazzy george's daugther


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Widow....ttt


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> WIDOW MAKER ALL THE WAYY


LOL..its cool you guys are supporting your club member..but reality is if they met up at real show with real score sheets widow maker wouldn't even come close to Flirt its reality..Widow maker a nice bike but still has a ways to go as of right now ..half China half custom no ascessories...no custom fenders...flirt all hand made parts rims I could go on but no need...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

good topic


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ITS KOOL. LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW ILL BE READY TO COMPETE.WE BOTH HAVE TWISTED CONTINENTAL. HE HAS A CHROME SEAT. I HAVE UPOLISTRY ON MY WHEEL. I HAVE A CUSTOM SPROCKET,HE DONT, HE HAS INGRAVING ON THE CHAIN GAURD I HAVE PINSTRIPING AND INGRAVING. I HAVE A LED SYSTEM. HE DONT. HE PAINTED THE HEAD LIGHT. MINE IS CHROME. BOTH OF OUR BIKES R UNIQUE IN OUR OWN WAY. TTT QUOTE=oneofakind;15474949]LOL..its cool you guys are supporting your club member..but reality is if they met up at real show with real score sheets widow maker wouldn't even come close to Flirt its reality..Widow maker a nice bike but still has a ways to go as of right now ..half China half custom no ascessories...no custom fenders...flirt all hand made parts rims I could go on but no need...[/QUOTE]


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

It's all good Ur doing a good job...keep going cuz i wanna see Wat place my China parts gets.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LMFAO.


dreamer1 said:


> It's all good Ur doing a good job...keep going cuz i wanna see Wat place my China parts gets.....


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

mr.widow-maker said:


> ITS KOOL. LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW ILL BE READY TO COMPETE.WE BOTH HAVE TWISTED CONTINENTAL. HE HAS A CHROME SEAT. I HAVE UPOLISTRY ON MY WHEEL. I HAVE A CUSTOM SPROCKET,HE DONT, HE HAS INGRAVING ON THE CHAIN GAURD I HAVE PINSTRIPING AND INGRAVING. I HAVE A LED SYSTEM. HE DONT. HE PAINTED THE HEAD LIGHT. MINE IS CHROME. BOTH OF OUR BIKES R UNIQUE IN OUR OWN WAY. TTT QUOTE=oneofakind;15474949]LOL..its cool you guys are supporting your club member..but reality is if they met up at real show with real score sheets widow maker wouldn't even come close to Flirt its reality..Widow maker a nice bike but still has a ways to go as of right now ..half China half custom no ascessories...no custom fenders...flirt all hand made parts rims I could go on but no need...


[/QUOTE]

actualy its a o.g schwinn seat pan engraved and show chromed. has one off forks, sissy bars, and handle bars all show chrome. o.g schwinn speedo, sprocket, chain guard engraved and show chromed head light is painted, pin stripped and engraved! custom wheels the list goes on. not trying to knock your bike but we have been showing this bike up and down Cali and even vegas super show and always landed top 3


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

kajumbo said:


> Posting this for childhood dreams SALINAS 12"


So dis one wasent even close to 3rd place


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Damn, first of all I gotta give props to all that posted, there's some badass bikes out there... can't wait to see them all at Vegas


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Keep judging!!!!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

That wat I'm talking about pumping each other up for Vegas. In been to quite on Layitlow


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

PURPLE HAZE. WOW THATS MY BIKES NAME ASWELL


Kiloz said:


> 16 inch Semi
> 
> 1. Lil Maldito
> 
> ...


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> PURPLE HAZE. WOW THATS MY BIKES NAME ASWELL


Homeboy this bikes been out for almost two years


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Looking good!! Guess we should add more stuff if we wanna place!!  Oh well we do it for the love of building bikes, not for winning!! Congrats to all the winners!! :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

wow,i didnt think we would even place,wife got happy she got 3rd mild,and boys got 2nd 12in trike, thanx for recognizing the work and detail we put in, VIEJITOS in the house


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

817.TX. said:


> we do it for the love of building bikes, not for winning!! Congrats to all the winners!! :h5: :nicoderm:


same here bud. Its a love for an art an culture, win or lose.......


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*KILOZ... Your doing a Good Job.:thumbsup: *Thanks for The 4th Place even though there wasnt one.I appreciate you noticeing DREAMCATCHER.I didnt expect to Win anything.The Bike had its day Back in 1995.My Daughter wants to bring it back out.Maybe We will with a few upgrades.Don't know yet.One Of A Kind and 78MC.Thanks for The Compliments on The Bike.To The Person who PMed Me.About Buying The Bike.I will get back to you.Need to think about it a little more.By The Way lots of Really Nice Bikes Entered.To The Youngsters Dont Get Discouraged just Keep Working Hard on your Bikes.We were all there at one time.Shoot when I did My first Lowrider Bike I was Breaking pieces off wrought Iron Fences just to do My Forks and Sissy Bar.Yes I'm Old.Congratulations to all the Winners.This was a cool online Show.Alrato.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

dreamer1 said:


> Keep judging!!!!!!!


Sorry I had to take some finals this morning, Now for the trikes!


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

mr.widow-maker said:


> ITS KOOL. LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW ILL BE READY TO COMPETE.WE BOTH HAVE TWISTED CONTINENTAL. HE HAS A CHROME SEAT. I HAVE UPOLISTRY ON MY WHEEL. I HAVE A CUSTOM SPROCKET,HE DONT, HE HAS INGRAVING ON THE CHAIN GAURD I HAVE PINSTRIPING AND INGRAVING. I HAVE A LED SYSTEM. HE DONT. HE PAINTED THE HEAD LIGHT. MINE IS CHROME. BOTH OF OUR BIKES R UNIQUE IN OUR OWN WAY. TTT QUOTE=oneofakind;15474949]LOL..its cool you guys are supporting your club member..but reality is if they met up at real show with real score sheets widow maker wouldn't even come close to Flirt its reality..Widow maker a nice bike but still has a ways to go as of right now ..half China half custom no ascessories...no custom fenders...flirt all hand made parts rims I could go on but no need...


[/QUOTE] Bro, The bike you need to look @ is schwinn or lose. He is the one who got first. He also won 1st in Vegas last year. If there is bike you need to look @. that is the one... I saw your bike before the face parts & it coming along nice... But if I was the judge? It would have been the same.. I think flirt has your bike by a couple pionts... Just my two cents...


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Kiloz said:


> Sorry I had to take some finals this morning, Now for the trikes!


Orale I just wanne to see If my China parts made a difference on my trike....


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

dreamer1 said:


> Orale I just wanne to see If my China parts made a difference on my trike....


Damn bro I didn't know you guys were gunna get all sensitive and emotional over a comment there's nothing wrong with China parts the statement was made because your boy was complaining about why he didn't place he was going against bikes with all custom parts and he has half n half you guys do know there's no awards right...?


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> you guys do know there's no awards right...?


wait what aaaahhhhhhhh maaaaaaaaannnnn not even a sweet poster.? LoL jk 
Hey ONE you going to woidland or vegas this year.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Can you just make a 4th place in the street 20in catagory so the dude could be happy. :squint:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

If we don't make it to Denver then Woodland for sure and Vegas is a must for us....


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> If we don't make it to Denver then Woodland for sure and Vegas is a must for us....


will see u in woodland then lol


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> If we don't make it to Denver then Woodland for sure and Vegas is a must for us....


Lol you might be better off just planning for woodland hahaha they might never get a date set for the Denver show... An if they do it's gonna not be enough time for anyone to plan the trip even if they set a date, to short notice... Woodland is 4 months out as it is.... :thumbsup: if they do set a date though i might have to plan that out myself


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

Kiloz said:


> Radical 20 inch
> 
> 1. DRAGON HEART


is this really radical? if so then shouldnt i be in the radical class,,i have 6 mods


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> Damn bro I didn't know you guys were gunna get all sensitive and emotional over a comment there's nothing wrong with China parts the statement was made because your boy was complaining about why he didn't place he was going against bikes with all custom parts and he has half n half you guys do know there's no awards right...?


Hey carnal I'm not worry about that bro..I was just asking if my trike would get a place..I know he's my homie but that's him..me carnal I don't trip u know..I know there's trikes way better then mine carnal n its all good wit me about the China parts. I was just fucking wit the judges bro...if i get a place its Fucken good if not its ok...if I win I'm happy if not then I'm still happy carnal...


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> Damn bro I didn't know you guys were gunna get all sensitive and emotional over a comment there's nothing wrong with China parts the statement was made because your boy was complaining about why he didn't place he was going against bikes with all custom parts and he has half n half you guys do know there's no awards right...?


About the reward carnal i know its just a online show...I was just checking if I'm doing a good job carnal..but sometimes plp judge bikes by ther look n not the creativity we put in...its all good wit me carnal we win or we loose n I'm still playing wit the big dogs...no disrespect to nobody I'm new in the game n i wanna see if i can roll wit all this bad ass bikes this Homies got...


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> is this really radical? if so then shouldnt i be in the radical class,,i have 6 mods


Hell yeah that's radical....


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

dreamer1 said:


> About the reward carnal i know its just a online show...I was just checking if I'm doing a good job carnal..but sometimes plp judge bikes by ther look n not the creativity we put in...its all good wit me carnal we win or we loose n I'm still playing wit the big dogs...no disrespect to nobody I'm new in the game n i wanna see if i can roll wit all this bad ass bikes this Homies got...


It's cool homie your club bikes are all clean I've been checkin em out your trike is clean nice color and well built...it shouldn't be if we or lose but enjoy doing it..I do it to rep my club to the fullest and I don't need a trophy or anybody else opinion I do it for me and my club...!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> It's cool homie your club bikes are all clean I've been checkin em out your trike is clean nice color and well built...it shouldn't be if we or lose but enjoy doing it..I do it to rep my club to the fullest and I don't need a trophy or anybody else opinion I do it for me and my club...!


I'm doing this carnal for my girls n the club....I started in October building my trike wit China parts but this is Wat i like...I seen trikes way better then mine but i build my trike just that way I like it for my girls n me n my club who gave me an opportunity to show plp Wat I build...carnal


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Hell yeah that's radical....


Then i should be in radical,, i put my self in full because I dont have any custom parts besides my wheels,, but it looks like "Dragon Heart" doesnt have any custom parts either...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

parts dont make the class its the frame mods that make the class u can have og parts ur bike will still be a rad


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

Clown Confusion said:


> parts dont make the class its the frame mods that make the class u can have og parts ur bike will still be a rad


:facepalm:alright,, thanks man good looking out :thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Kiloz were da rest of the categories....


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Trikes werr are they...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT.THATS THE BIKE IM GOING AFTER.I WAS AT VEGAS LAST YEAR AND I GOT A NEGITIVE COMMENT FROM THE OWNER ON HOW ILL NEVER BEAT HIS BIKE ND ECT. So im coming back this year knowin how the street class works with all I got to prove what he told me wrong..its all good if I didnt place last year because I got to see the creativity it takes to have a show stopper nd its hard to build one living in a low class fam. Thats y im taking my time and getting part by part at a time when I can afford it. MY GOAL IS TO HAVE IT ALL DONE FOR THIS YEAR. Bro, The bike you need to look @ is schwinn or lose. He is the one who got first. He also won 1st in Vegas last year. If there is bike you need to look @. that is the one... I saw your bike before the face parts & it coming along nice... But if I was the judge? It would have been the same.. I think flirt has your bike by a couple pionts... Just my two cents...[/QUOTE]


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

that greens evys got my respect all the way I've seen it in person


David Cervantes said:


>


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

So what class a bike falls in has to do with frame mods and not how many custom parts are on the bike? Also, Is there a og bike class for like restored original schwinns?


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Justin-Az said:


> So what class a bike falls in has to do with frame mods and not how many custom parts are on the bike? Also, Is there a og bike class for like restored original schwinns?


I herd it may no be original if u restore it but I may b rong.


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Justin-Az said:


> So what class a bike falls in has to do with frame mods and not how many custom parts are on the bike? Also, Is there a og bike class for like restored original schwinns?


SEMI NO MATTER IF U HAVE ALL STOCK PARTS OR LAZER CUT PARTS....N OG BIKE RESTORED FALLS INTO ORIGINAL AS WELL


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

QUOTE=mr.widow-maker;15479396]TTT.THATS THE BIKE IM GOING AFTER.I WAS AT VEGAS LAST YEAR AND I GOT A NEGITIVE COMMENT FROM THE OWNER ON HOW ILL NEVER BEAT HIS BIKE ND ECT. So im coming back this year knowin how the street class works with all I got to prove what he told me wrong..its all good if I didnt place last year because I got to see the creativity it takes to have a show stopper nd its hard to build one living in a low class fam. Thats y im taking my time and getting part by part at a time when I can afford it. MY GOAL IS TO HAVE IT ALL DONE FOR THIS YEAR. Bro, The bike you need to look @ is schwinn or lose. He is the one who got first. He also won 1st in Vegas last year. If there is bike you need to look @. that is the one... I saw your bike before the face parts & it coming along nice... But if I was the judge? It would have been the same.. I think flirt has your bike by a couple pionts... Just my two cents...[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]
We were all where you are @ one time. New parts,seat,paint job etc... Wanting to be a show stopper in your class... Its takes time & your butt kicked @ some shows.. Just keep focus on your goal. & will happen if you want it that bad....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Yup. Thats what I plan on doin. But for now ima try getting all my parts done first then work on the seat wth glass and all in it. Nd go from there


78mc said:


> QUOTE=mr.widow-maker;15479396]TTT.THATS THE BIKE IM GOING AFTER.I WAS AT VEGAS LAST YEAR AND I GOT A NEGITIVE COMMENT FROM THE OWNER ON HOW ILL NEVER BEAT HIS BIKE ND ECT. So im coming back this year knowin how the street class works with all I got to prove what he told me wrong..its all good if I didnt place last year because I got to see the creativity it takes to have a show stopper nd its hard to build one living in a low class fam. Thats y im taking my time and getting part by part at a time when I can afford it. MY GOAL IS TO HAVE IT ALL DONE FOR THIS YEAR. Bro, The bike you need to look @ is schwinn or lose. He is the one who got first. He also won 1st in Vegas last year. If there is bike you need to look @. that is the one... I saw your bike before the face parts & it coming along nice... But if I was the judge? It would have been the same.. I think flirt has your bike by a couple pionts... Just my two cents...


[/QUOTE]
We were all where you are @ one time. New parts,seat,paint job etc... Wanting to be a show stopper in your class... Its takes time & your butt kicked @ some shows.. Just keep focus on your goal. & will happen if you want it that bad....[/QUOTE]


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Yup. Thats what I plan on doin. But for now ima try getting all my parts done first then work on the seat wth glass and all in it. Nd go from there


 You have the right idea. Just remember the name of your bike when it comes to making parts. Sometime people put parts on their bikes because they think it looks cool. Then it doesn't go with it & it looks off.....


----------



## raders1 (Apr 8, 2012)

*CITY OF ANGELS BC EAST LOS IN THE HOUSE *


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

O yea I kow . I see some of them im like wtf that shit has nothing to do wth your theme of the bike. As long as I stay wth bones,spiders,webs nd the grave yard look it will come out.


78mc said:


> You have the right idea. Just remember the name of your bike when it comes to making parts. Sometime people put parts on their bikes because they think it looks cool. Then it doesn't go with it & it looks off.....


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Where's the trikes at TTT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

dave_st23 said:


> Where's the trikes at TTT


X1000


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

mr.widow-maker said:


> O yea I kow . I see some of them im like wtf that shit has nothing to do wth your theme of the bike. As long as I stay wth bones,spiders,webs nd the grave yard look it will come out.


I say webs & spiders..


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

dave_st23 said:


> Where's the trikes at TTT


Sorry please forgive me its finals weeks! I had two test today and a photo shoot I had to knock out. Im back for a few hours lol. So Trike time!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

T
T
T


78mc said:


> I say webs & spiders..


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Street trikes....
Stones- HONOR ROLL
T4's PIXIE
OG STATUS-TOPDOGS

Mild/Semi together
GREEN WITH ENVY
AZTEC DREAMS
ANTS TRIKE-TOPDOGS

Full/Radical together
ENEMY and TARGET
NINO MALO
SLIPPIN INTO DARKNESS


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

Kiloz said:


> Trikes are all classed the same since if each were placed in their own class by body mods almost everyone with a trike would win first place in their category so I looked at use of space and accessories more then anything else.
> 
> 1.Stone's Honor Roll
> 
> ...


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Kiloz said:


> Trikes are all classed the same since if each were placed in their own class by body mods almost everyone with a trike would win first place in their category so I looked at use of space and accessories more then anything else.
> 
> 1.Stone's Honor Roll
> 
> ...


I SAW WAY MORE TRIKES POSTED!!...AND NOT TOO CONVINCED WITH THIS LAST JUDGING...


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Lol WOW are u serious.....


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah seriously....this how I judged the trikes...
Street trikes....
Stones- HONOR ROLL
T4's PIXIE
OG STATUS-TOPDOGS

Mild/Semi together
GREEN WITH ENVY
AZTEC DREAMS
ANTS TRIKE-TOPDOGS

Full/Radical together
ENEMY and TARGET
NINO MALO
SLIPPIN INTO DARKNESS


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Wat about the viejitos trike...


oneofakind said:


> Yeah seriously....this how I judged the trikes...
> Street trikes....
> Stones- HONOR ROLL
> T4's PIXIE
> ...


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> Yeah seriously....this how I judged the trikes...
> Street trikes....
> Stones- HONOR ROLL
> T4's PIXIE
> ...


MUCH BETTER....I WANTED TO JUDGE BUT I GOT IGNORED-__-


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Socal#13 said:


> Wat about the viejitos trike...


Although nice its a semi and that's a tough category it has no graphics stripping asescories etc..


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

INKEDUP said:


> MUCH BETTER....I WANTED TO JUDGE BUT I GOT IGNORED-__-


you think that viejitos trike would've place if you judge..


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> Although nice its a semi and that's a tough category it has no graphics stripping asescories etc..


oraa thank ain tripping my homie has beeng wanting  to do that to it...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


> MUCH BETTER....I WANTED TO JUDGE BUT I GOT IGNORED-__-


It's better to be on the sideline n watch who
Wins. People take this online show to serious-_- lol


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> It's better to be on the sideline n watch who
> Wins. People take this online show to serious-_- lol


Ain't that the truth....!


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> Yeah seriously....this how I judged the trikes...
> Street trikes....
> Stones- HONOR ROLL
> T4's PIXIE
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::yes:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Socal#13 said:


> you think that viejitos trike would've place if you judge..


Ur trike is clean homie. But u need to follow the point sheet for LRM to be able to place.. It not about judging picking the bike he like and want to win. It's about what u have on ur bike. Here the point sheet to look at if ur tryn to compete


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Ur trike is clean homie. But u need to follow the point sheet for LRM to be able to place.. It not about judging picking the bike he like and want to win. It's about what u have on ur bike. Here the point sheet to look at if ur tryn to compete


EXACTLY....!!


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

I aint tripping homie me nd the homie toke thise as a fun thing to do you know he aint try to put alot of money nomore cuss he wants his bomb already...


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Ur trike is clean homie. But u need to follow the point sheet for LRM to be able to place.. It not about judging picking the bike he like and want to win. It's about what u have on ur bike. Here the point sheet to look at if ur tryn to compete


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

David Cervantes said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::yes:


No disrespect to nobody but i think in trikes I like this judging better plp sometimes judge bikes by ther looks n not the creativity plp put in ther bikes....I ain't mad at u carnal It's all good wit me I don't have the experience yet but u did a good job...I guess I'm a continue in doing Wat i like thanks brother....


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Correct me if I'm wrong but green envy looks to me like a 26 inch trike ...or I'm Fucken stone Carnales!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

dreamer1 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but green envy looks to me like a 26 inch trike ...or I'm Fucken stone Carnales!!!!!!!!!!!


It is a 26' trike.. LRM trikes get judged on body mods not frame size..!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Trikes are either....street..mild..semi...full...radical..regardless of frame size...


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Didn't know that carnal so far I thought it was only 20' with 20's not 26.....


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

dreamer1 said:


> Didn't know that carnal so far I thought it was only 20' with 20's not 26.....


That's only with 2 wheel bikes...there's just not a lot trikes like there is 2 wheel bikes....!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Orale.....


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> Yeah seriously....this how I judged the trikes...
> Street trikes....
> Stones- HONOR ROLL
> T4's PIXIE
> ...



:thumbsup:

Sounds good, yea sorry I was trying to bust this out and study for calculus 2 so I tried to take my time but I might of rushed it a little. Sorry but this list looks proper id go with it! Sorry once more!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Kiloz said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Sounds good, yea sorry I was trying to bust this out and study for calculus 2 so I tried to take my time but I might of rushed it a little. Sorry but this list looks proper id go with it! Sorry once more!


It's all good carnal...I learn something in this lil on line competition:thunbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

_*WADD YUP GUYS. IT IS COMING YUP. SO WHO IS GOING TO ROLL. *_







ROLL CALL
1. LATINS FINEST BC
2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
4. BEST OF FRIENDS LA BC
5. GOOD TIMES E.L.A BC
6. VIEJITOS IE BC
7. SHOWTIME LA BC
8. ONDIADOS LOW DESERT BC
9. CONSAFOS SUR CALIFAS BC
10. BLVD KINGS OC BC
11. NATIVE PRIDE IE BC
12. LATIN LUXURY IE BC
13. FABIANS IE BC​


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> _*WADD YUP GUYS. IT IS COMING YUP. SO WHO IS GOING TO ROLL. *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TTMFT


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> It's better to be on the sideline n watch who
> Wins. People take this online show to serious-_- lol


My bike didn't place neither, I would like to know why. :squint:






just kidding, I dn't give a fuccckkkk haha.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Game over!!!!!!!


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

oneofakind said:


> Yeah seriously....this how I judged the trikes...
> Street trikes....
> Stones- HONOR ROLL
> T4's PIXIE
> ...


Am a rookie at this but that's way btr for judging no offense kilo


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> Yeah seriously....this how I judged the trikes...
> Street trikes....
> Stones- HONOR ROLL
> T4's PIXIE
> ...


Final score


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> you think that viejitos trike would've place if you judge..


ITS VERY CLOSE TO OG STATUS BUT NO OG STATUS GOT SHOW CHROME N CUSTOM PAINT


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> It's better to be on the sideline n watch who
> Wins. People take this online show to serious-_- lol


THATS WUT IM DOIN!LOL...BUT IT ISNT FAIR!LOL


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

Seems you have come to experience why JUDGING is such a big hassle and confusion. For the most part... It would be ideal to have EVERY single category filled. Combining to make things happen, well thats how it goes... "DISCRETION" of the QUALIFIED judge so to say, which isnt always the case..lol Lets say the APPOINTED POINT TALLIER..lol Most small show judge mild to wild WITH THE GIVEN ENTRIES!! CLASSES ARE MADE UP ACCORDINGLY, food for thought.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


> ITS VERY CLOSE TO OG STATUS BUT NO OG STATUS GOT SHOW CHROME N CUSTOM PAINT


Of status is a street bike and the viejitoes is a semi class..but still scores more points...


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> Of status is a street bike and the viejitoes is a semi class..but still scores more points...


SORRY CONFUSED IT WITH A PINK STREET BIKE!:banghead:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


> SORRY CONFUSED IT WITH A PINK STREET BIKE!:banghead:


Is cool homie how have you been how's the trike....


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Semi









* Guy riding the buggy, whatever it is. :facepalm:
[/QUOTE]
FOUND IT!!...STILL DOESNT HAVE A SHOT TO B IN TOP 3


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> Is cool homie how have you been how's the trike....


IVE BEEN GOOD HOMIE...TODAYS IS MOMS 9 ANNIVERSARY SINCE SHE LEFT.....AND IM JUST LOSING PATIENCE I MIGHT BRING IT OUT THIS SUNDAY THE WAY IT IS N JUST BE ADDING STUFF AS THEY GET DONE...I SENT OUT MY PARTS FOR ENGRAVING AND GOT A LIL SURPRISE FOR THE LA SHOW


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


> IVE BEEN GOOD HOMIE...TODAYS IS MOMS 9 ANNIVERSARY SINCE SHE LEFT.....AND IM JUST LOSING PATIENCE I MIGHT BRING IT OUT THIS SUNDAY THE WAY IT IS N JUST BE ADDING STUFF AS THEY GET DONE...I SENT OUT MY PARTS FOR ENGRAVING AND GOT A LIL SURPRISE FOR THE LA SHOW


I don't like surprises :/


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

That our bike rigther by traffic will have a new look conti kit nd stering wheel nd maybe the hydrolics...by way in thise picture you cant see it but handlebar are ingraved...


INKEDUP said:


> Semi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FOUND IT!!...STILL DOESNT HAVE A SHOT TO B IN TOP 3[/QUOTE]


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> That our bike rigther by traffic will have a new look conti kit nd stering wheel nd maybe the hydrolics...by way in thise picture you cant see it but handlebar are ingraved...
> FOUND IT!!...STILL DOESNT HAVE A SHOT TO B IN TOP 3


[/QUOTE]

WILL TAKE A GOOD LOOK AT IT HOMIE!!:thumbsup: HAY NOS VEMOS


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

WILL TAKE A GOOD LOOK AT IT HOMIE!!:thumbsup: HAY NOS VEMOS[/QUOTE]simon homess alratos 4 more days...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

THATS RIGHT


Kiloz said:


> Street trikes....
> Stones- HONOR ROLL
> T4's PIXIE
> OG STATUS-TOPDOGS
> ...


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Can't wait to see some pictures. Lol


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> THATS RIGHT


I'm happy I got 2nd place...I guess my China parts got the job done...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

dreamer1 said:


> I'm happy I got 2nd place...I guess my China parts got the job done...


Actually it wasnt your China parts..it was your paint,box and uphosterly that did it custom parts would and engraving would help you alot....the third place bike could of been 2nd easy...he has full engraved seat,pinstriping,custom cut parts,and show chrome and 3 tv's on his box..but he wouldn't be in your category at a lrm show...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Yup so will pinstriping. And some origional schwinn parts will.


oneofakind said:


> Actually it wasnt your China parts..it was your paint,box and uphosterly that did it custom parts would and engraving would help you alot....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Yup so will pinstriping. And some origional schwinn parts will.


I don't think they will give extra points about scwhinn parts on a lowrider bike. Only if ur all original .. Someone correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I don't think they will give extra points about scwhinn parts on a lowrider bike. Only if ur all original .. Someone correct me if I'm wrong


WRONG BRO!....SCHWINN PARTS GET EXTRA POINT DUE TO BEEN A LIL HARD TO FIND


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I don't think they will give extra points about scwhinn parts on a lowrider bike. Only if ur all original .. Someone correct me if I'm wrong


Yeah don't really ad up to much...


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Gaby: Maybe I should of entered better pics ?


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

lilmikew86 said:


> Gaby: Maybe I should of entered better pics ?


It probably would of helped...!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> Actually it wasnt your China parts..it was your paint,box and uphosterly that did it custom parts would and engraving would help you alot....the third place bike could of been 2nd easy...he has full engraved seat,pinstriping,custom cut parts,and show chrome and 3 tv's on his box..but he wouldn't be in your category at a lrm show...


Simon carnal I'm not trying to go to the extreme on my bike I build it just the way my girls like it.....but its all good I learn something from the big doggs carnal...grasias


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

B. CATEGORIES/CLASSIFICATIONS
1. FOUR CATEGORIES: Bicycles and tricycles will be judged in these key areas:
FRAME: defined to cover all body modifications, paint, murals, striping, creativity and craftsmanship.
UPHOLSTERY: defined to cover all seat, detail, creativity and craftsmanship.
PARTS: defined to cover all part modifications, engraving, wheels, plating (chrome, gold, etc.) original
parts will also be awarded extra points due to the scarceness of parts.
Page 10 of 11
ACCESSORIES: defined to cover use of mirrors, lights, etc., and any operable audio, operable
hydraulics, or equipment, display, overall detail and quality (Must be operable.) All operable
accessories must be mounted on Bike/Trike
2. TYPE OF MODIFICATIONS. Classifications will depend upon the degree of modifications, as follows:
Minor Bike/Trike Modifications: Examples: capping area behind seat, capping frame near crank,
removal of center pipe, 2 stage paint, bolt-on seat, etc. Two minor frame modifications equal one major
modification.
Major Bike/Trike Modifications: Examples: tanks, replacing center pipe, welded or molded skirts,
custom paint (3 stage), custom upholstered seat, etc.
3. DEFINITIONS: Following are the classes to be judged. The judges will classify and judge all entries on a per-event basis. All classes are subject to change. Bicycles and Trikes are classified by the number of frame modifications.
ORIGINAL: Completely original or restored bicycle with no modifications.
STREET CUSTOM: A bicycle with no frame modification. (This includes store-bought bikes with no
bondo or modifications on frame.)
MILD CUSTOM: A bicycle with one major modification or less on the frame, custom upholstery,
custom paint, aftermarket parts and a few custom parts. (Custom handlebars, forks, pedals, etc.)
SEMI CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with two (2) major modifications on the frame and custom
upholstery, etc.
FULL CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with at least three (3) major modifications on the frame and custom
upholstery, custom paint, etc.
RADICAL CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with at least five (5) modifications on the frame with custom
upholstery, custom paint and handcrafted custom parts.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


> WRONG BRO!....SCHWINN PARTS GET EXTRA POINT DUE TO BEEN A LIL HARD TO FIND


Which one is it they give u point or no points. So I can go shopping tonight on eBay lol


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Which one is it they give u point or no points. So I can go shopping tonight on eBay lol


PARTS: defined to cover all part modifications, engraving, wheels, plating (chrome, gold, etc.) original
parts will also be awarded extra points due to the scarceness of parts.
Page 10 of 11


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

they give u exrta points if its og no engraving on it are show chrome just polish


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


> PARTS: defined to cover all part modifications, engraving, wheels, plating (chrome, gold, etc.) original
> parts will also be awarded extra points due to the scarceness of parts.
> Page 10 of 11


To bad gt made in china


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> To bad gt made in china


LOL


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

og china lol


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

My bike It's an original China .....no imitation bought them at the swapmeet from the chinitos shop....I even got my 10% discount card


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

INKEDUP said:


> PARTS: defined to cover all part modifications, engraving, wheels, plating (chrome, gold, etc.) original
> parts will also be awarded extra points due to the scarceness of parts.
> Page 10 of 11


So a bike with og parts can out score one with face parts?


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Justin-Az said:


> So a bike with og parts can out score one with face parts?


NOT REALLY....THERES NOT THAT MANY OG PARTS THAT U CAN PUT ON A BIKE LIKE CONT KIT,MIRRORS,STEERING WHEEL...ETC...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

wat will help is having a schwinn speedometer as is og schwinn neck are crank u wont get much but it will help


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP THIS


Clown Confusion said:


> B. CATEGORIES/CLASSIFICATIONS
> 1. FOUR CATEGORIES: Bicycles and tricycles will be judged in these key areas:
> FRAME: defined to cover all body modifications, paint, murals, striping, creativity and craftsmanship.
> UPHOLSTERY: defined to cover all seat, detail, creativity and craftsmanship.
> ...


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Keep in mind just cause you have accessories dont always mean your going to max out same as with original part.....
I have 100% twisted training wheels, an points go towards custome parts an craftsmanshiip not accessories.
I have o.g. Schwiin speedometer schwinn headlight as well as a schwinn air guage and air set up aswell as mp3 player an i need to score better in that area still.
As for o.g. Parts not accessories
Gooseneck and all A.S. Bolts... It helps a little over the next guy.... But like clown said if its not in o.g. Form you get marked off diffrently.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Sorry once more, my last final is tomorrow and then it's back to lowriding! Thanks to oneofakind for helping with the trikes!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Now this is good topic we learning new
Shit


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Now this is good topic we learning new
> Shit


Hell yea bro.....I'm taking notes


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

Does sandblasting count as Engraving


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

kajumbo said:


> Does sandblasting count as Engraving


SOME PEOPLE SAY IT DOES....IVE ASKED SIC PRODUCTIONS N THEY COUNT IT AS ENGRAVING


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Clown Confusion said:


> B. CATEGORIES/CLASSIFICATIONS
> 1. FOUR CATEGORIES: Bicycles and tricycles will be judged in these key areas:
> FRAME: defined to cover all body modifications, paint, murals, striping, creativity and craftsmanship.
> UPHOLSTERY: defined to cover all seat, detail, creativity and craftsmanship.
> ...


So my 12" bike will be a radical mike


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

kajumbo said:


> Does sandblasting count as Engraving


. Media blasting or acid etching on metal/glass is a form of engraving..... But it also depends on the judge, but in my opinion yes it would count as engraving but not as much as actualy engraving it deeper then surface deep....


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

96tein said:


> . Media blasting or acid etching on metal/glass is a form of engraving..... But it also depends on the judge, but in my opinion yes it would count as engraving but not as much as actualy engraving it deeper then surface deep....


Is there any bike with full engraved frame?


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Justin-Az said:


> Is there any bike with full engraved frame?


NOT FULL FRAME BUT IVE SEEN ONE WITH ENGRAVING ON MOST OF THE FRAME


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

There's a trike from high class that has some engraving on the frame ...and I think Tony O "Bank Roll" has engraving on the frame...hopefully we will see it soon


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> I think Tony O "Bank Roll" has engraving on the frame...hopefully we will see it soon


yeah an it looks like it might be real soon, paz brothers are takin over that project from what i hear......


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> There's a trike from high class that has some engraving on the frame ...and I think Tony O "Bank Roll" has engraving on the frame...hopefully we will see it soon


YUP...IF U GUYS REALLY WANNA SEE A PIC LET ME KNOW...LAZY TO LOOK FOR IT


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

so how many points will this have at a shows


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

INKEDUP said:


> NOT FULL FRAME BUT IVE SEEN ONE WITH ENGRAVING ON MOST OF THE FRAME


I bet that was badass. BTW, Sorry to ask so many questions but I dont know much about bikes and trying to learn as much as I can before trying to build a bike. I have a few ideas but not sure how the ideas would do as far as points so trying to learn about the judging.


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> View attachment 478759
> View attachment 478760
> so how many points will this have at a shows


UN CHINGO AND A HALF!


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Justin-Az said:


> I bet that was badass. BTW, Sorry to ask so many questions but I dont know much about bikes and trying to learn as much as I can before trying to build a bike. I have a few ideas but not sure how the ideas would do as far as points so trying to learn about the judging.


ANY QUESTIONS JUST ASK IM SURE ANYBODY IS MORE THAN HAPPY TO HELP U!


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

INKEDUP said:


> UN CHINGO AND A HALF!


So is it a radical bro full custom


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> So is it a radical bro full custom


ITS NOT RADICAL....MIGHT B SEMI OR FULL CAN U POST A BIGGER PIC OF IT/???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


> ITS NOT RADICAL....MIGHT B SEMI OR FULL CAN U POST A BIGGER PIC OF IT/???


Na it cant be semi. It should be in full.


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Na it cant be semi. It should be in full.


I CANT TELL IF THE BACK FENDER IS MOLDED TO THE FRAME N THE LOWER PIPE IS CUSTOM??


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

INKEDUP said:


> ITS NOT RADICAL....MIGHT B SEMI OR FULL CAN U POST A BIGGER PIC OF IT/???


Well it has front tank back skirts (the 2 back skirts have welding in the middle )welded fender no seat post N the other bottom piece is cut off too


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Well it has front tank back skirts (the 2 back skirts have welding in the middle )welded fender no seat post N the other bottom piece is cut off too


ITS FULL CUSTOM!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


> ITS FULL CUSTOM!!


Lol no one never wants to listen to me lol jk


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

INKEDUP said:


> ITS FULL CUSTOM!!


Serio its full


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Lol no one never wants to listen to me lol jk


 WAS TRYIN TO GET A BIGGER PIC!LOL


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Serio its full


SIMON


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

it's a radical


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

haro amado said:


> it's a radical


WHY??


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

INKEDUP said:


> WHY??


5 mods


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

haro amado said:


> it's a radical


Thanx haro haro-made the frame


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

haro amado said:


> 5 mods


NAME EM


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Thanx haro haro-made the frame


No problem


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


> WHY??


Look like a full to me...


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> Look like a full to me...


I ONLY SEE 4 1/2 MODS


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

INKEDUP said:


> I ONLY SEE 4 1/2 MODS


The tank back skirts the fender is welded no seat post n the other bar at the bootom in the middle of the back skirts issellded


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> The tank back skirts the fender is welded no seat post n the other bar at the bootom in the middle of the back skirts issellded


41/2....plus many judges dont really count minor mods when theres too many bikes in one category


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

INKEDUP said:


> 41/2....plus many judges dont really count minor mods when theres too many bikes in one category


So then how much does hell boy have


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> So then how much does hell boy have


I SEE 5....RADICAL


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

INKEDUP said:


> I SEE 5....RADICAL


Named them bro


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Named them bro


Hellboy is a BAD ass radical...


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

Does sandblasting count as Engraving


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

kajumbo said:


> Does sandblasting count as Engraving


When I judge, I say no.


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> Hellboy is a BAD ass radical...


Yup i seen it in person


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Named them bro


TANK,SKIRTS,TUBE ATTACHED TO SKIRTS,BOTTOM PIPE CUSTOM,AND BACJ FENDER MOLDED TO THE FRAME


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> When I judge, I say no.


WUT U PUT IT UNDER??


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

"Victorias Secret"

Jay
Just Us
RAdical
Houston,Tx


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

84 BLAZER said:


> "Victorias Secret"
> 
> Jay
> Just Us
> ...


The show is over homie....but your bike would of done very very well in radical class....


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Lol whoops


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


> WUT U PUT IT UNDER??



I might add a point to either custom parts, or to craftsmanship. but thats it.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Thanx haro haro-made the frame


dont trip bro its a rad i been around to long to not know ..............


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Clown Confusion said:


> dont trip bro its a rad i been around to long to not know ..............


Aight bro ready for ur socios show


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

So who won the show


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Street trikes.... Stones- HONOR ROLL T4's PIXIE OG STATUS-TOPDOGS

Mild/Semi together GREEN WITH ENVY AZTEC DREAMS ANTS TRIKE-TOPDOGS

Full/Radical together ENEMY and TARGET NINO MALO SLIPPIN INTO DARKNESS


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

20 inch semi

1. sugar rush 2. GT EDITION 3. RoadRunne


----------

